# Daan



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What is the difference between "mapadaan" and "madaanan"?

Both of them mean something like you just pass by a place (not your final destination), right? Or wrong..


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> ...What is the difference between "mapadaan" and "madaanan"?...



Both involve the idea of passing by. The essential difference between the two is focus.

*Mapadaan* is actor-focused. It means "_if the doer or actor happens to pass by (something)_".

Baka mapadaan ako sa bahay ninyo bukas. _I might happen to pass by your house tomorrow_.

*Madaanan* is object-focused. It means "_something that is passed by_".

Hindi ako makakapunta sa bahay ninyo bukas kasi hindi na madaanan ang mga kalye sa lugar ninyo pagkatapos ng huling bagyo.

_I won't be able to visit you tomorrow because your roads are not passable after the last storm._

In short, mapadaan refers to the person passing by and madaanan refers to the thing that is passed by.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much DK! Very well explained!


----------

